# Resort Share - using unwanted points



## Arusso (Feb 4, 2022)

While checking for rentals for a friend, I stumbled across a web site called Resort Share.   My curiosity led me to navigate to their "Owner" section.  There, I and read the FAQ along with the responses.  The info there is intriguing.  

They present themselves as a "management company" whereby a TS points owner turns over to them an allocation of points that the owner does not anticipate using via, what I surmise is a POA / proxy authorization document with which they make available through "many" travel sites,  inventory.  They book reservations and do the contractual work with prospective renters.  There is no fee to the owner.  RS derives income because they say they "split" the rental fee with the owner.  The rental fee is commensurate with the area, comparable properties, special activities, time period, etc.  There is no mention of what the "split" percentage is.    

Without just the cursory info and without getting into the weeds on this, there are some serious concerns.  I am interested in learning if any of my fellow Tuggers have any experience with this company or just care to share an opinion.


----------

